

Wildcard - badboyboyce
http://www.trywildcard.com/

======
minimaxir
NB: This startup had raised $10M prior to launch:
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/13/wildcard-
raises-10-million-...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/13/wildcard-
raises-10-million-launches-a-browser-built-for-the-mobile-web/)

------
jordancooper
Happy to talk about it if anybody is interested...

~~~
scotcha1
Looks pretty cool man, congrats on the launch!

